# Wiring Diagram for Aristo Mallet w/ 8 pin plug



## Plum Creek (Sep 16, 2012)

Can anyone supply a wiring diagram for the Aristo Mallet (model 21600) with the 8 pin plug between the engine and the Vanderbuilt tender? The Aristo web site provides two exploded drawings for the Mallet but neither match my configuration. I would rather not take the engine apart to trace the wires. I requested a diagram from Aristo on Sep 26 but have not received an answer.

Jim


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess I'm a little confused about the 8 pin plug from the loco to the tender. I have two plugs both of which are 2 pin plugs. Mine is also model ART-21600-01. Unless yours is the new one and they've changed the connections and didn't change the model number.
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

New style, and they hardly ever change part numbers. 

Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 04 Oct 2012 01:19 PM 
New style, and they hardly ever change part numbers. 

Greg 

I guess I should have known that. And after I submitted my reply it hit me that that might be the case and that someone would point that out. So, in that case, since I don't know the answer to Jim's question might I suggest that if you sent Aristo an email or left a voice mail message that you try calling Aristo and keep trying until you get Navin. He probably won't return an email and won't return a phone call if you left a message. But if you get him on the phone he can be very helpful. A nice guy to talk to but probably greatly over worked. Bob


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep and AC has no new wiring diagrams either. You will just have to get the info from Navin how its wired. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You could look on my Aristo Consolidation page, I document what the pins are connected to. 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*[url]http://www.elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/aristo-motive-power/consolidation/consolidation-rewire*[/url]

Look down the page for the pinouts.

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done Greg. 
Any idea of how long it took you to make the mods in hours?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It was actually pretty quick... really spent more time making sure of the wiring, as you might guess. 

It's pretty simple... part of the idea was simplifying the wiring, just like undoing the back and forth wiring in a K27 

Since you connect most of the wires to the socket in the boiler, only 4 inches away from the connector, it's pretty straightforward.

Greg


----------

